# Dog is too attached to 1 person



## MorganCCPP (May 9, 2010)

Hi all. I just found this site. I have two issues with our 3 year old Chinese Crested Powder Puff. I thought I'd ask the easier question first.

Between myself, my wife, and two children, the dog is obsessed with me. It is causing jealousy with our kids, as he tends to ignore them a lot. When I'm gone and everyone else is home, he'll always be on the lookout for my return. Or if they want to play and I'm just doing chores or something, he'd rather hang around me. And when I'm in the shower, he'll bark and fuss until I get out. 

Anyhow, I've considered getting a second dog. Could this possibly help him? That is, could he become attached to the other dog and separate from me a little? Of course, then opposite could happen, that I have two dogs following me around all the time.

Thanks for your input. I hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

who gives the dog the most care, feeding, potty breaks?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Getting another dog will likely do nothing. I've got three other dogs and that doesn't make Jonas any less glued to my hip, or Magpie any less glued to my boyfriend's. 

Like Keechak is asking, if you do every thing for the dog he has no reason to look for others. They're kind of self serving in that way.  If you broke up feeding and walking with the other members of your family, likely the attention will be broken up. 

Or maybe not. Some dogs just are one dog kind of people. Like with my clingers, there is no one in the world for Jonas except me, and no one in the world for Magpie except my boyfriend. We traded off and I became solely involved with Magpie and he with Jonas, but no such luck. Magpie is especially bad. She absolutely loves my boyfriend and not even me with a pile of steaks could change that.


----------



## MorganCCPP (May 9, 2010)

Yeah, you guessed that I take the most care of the dog. I've read that his breed tends to get attached to one person. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

You'll have to ask the user Pai. I've only personally met two Cresties, and they were both wholly uninterested in every thing except their owner, but I don't know if they're typically velcro dogs?

If you do go the route of getting another dog, I would get one that the children are solely responsible of feeding/walking/etc. (if they're old enough)


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Cresteds tend to bond with one person mainly...they may like other people (when socialized properly), but socialization doesn't stop the dog from being devoted to one master, just makes him confident around others. 

My mom and dad have two cresteds and each one is devoted to a different owner...one is crazy about my dad, and the other is crazy about mom...they've both been around other people, and have been well socialized, but they tend to be one family, or one person dogs. My dad's Min Pin on the other hand is crazy about anyone who will give him a treat...hahaha


----------



## furbabiesmom (Dec 10, 2009)

If you get another dog, then most likely, you will have two velcro dogs. Hopefully you have a large bathroom! LOL


----------



## Biloxipinto (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi i am kinda in the same boat with my Morkie. She has attached herself to me but, would pay attention to my husband just for a few minutes and my granddaughter a little less. She follows me everywhere I go she doesnt have a problem sleeping when my granddaughter but, in the morning she is at the door wanting me to pick her up. When I get up in the morning to take a shower she whines and makes a lot of noises until my husband gets up and opens up the bathroom door so she can see me. I clip her nails and my granddaughter had her and she said maw maw even when you clipped her nails she still wants to be with you. Every since she was a puppy she has always growed it didnt matter what she was doing. She has never bitten but, she would growl. The only time she didnt growl is when she was on my lap. We got another puppy so she would have another dog to play with and its working but, it still didnt matter if I was in the shower she wouldnt pay attention to the other puppy we got she just wanted me to come out the shower. She loves this other puppy she plays with her all the time. If i moved she would come running like I was gonna leave her. Our other dog has attached herself to my husband and granddaughter she tolerates me. Even if i was the only person in the house she would rather play with my dog and come to me if there were treats to be given out. Now I am just rattling on. My dogs in order. Dixie (morkie) 9months old and our puppy is Coco (miniboz) 11 weeks old. Coco is younger but, she is about the same size as Dixie and Dixie I dont think she is going to grown anymore. Dixie is going to be tiny compaired to Coco. Dixie is 6 to 7 pounds where Coco is supposed to be anywhere from 15 to 20 pounds. 
Ok enough of my rattling on. 
I hope everyone had a great New Years


----------

